# Bobarra Covers- Kindle 3



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

I have planned on ordering a Noreve cover as soon as they have their site up and running with the details. I was so looking forward to the Medge covers, but they left me too disappointed , what with their lack of a hinge option and phasing out of dual coloured designs, in short some of their fantastic K2 designs are history...

Since i need a backup cover, the Dickens cover from Bobarra have pulled me strongly toward them. Any folks have experience with these covers?? They look classy and subtle,exactly what i need and i have heard good experiences about their CS.
http://www.bobarra.com/cart/Kindle2-leather-covers_professional-readers/.

I contacted Andrea from Bobarra (she replied in quick time)and these would be available approximately by mid October.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I have an Austen Cover in Pink/Green for my K2 and I love it!  It's my favorite cover and Andrea gives great personalized customer service.  Big fan here!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I have two Bobarra covers -- a leather one, and the fabric one with the frog design. They are nicely made but I don't care for the elastic corners.  They are also very bulky.  

I bought both of them when my K2 was only a few weeks old and I was in the grip of accessory mania.  At that time were only a few choices and these looked like the best of the bunch, but I soon realized I wasn't satisfied.  I tried Noreve and fell in love with the quality and workmanship, the wonderful leather, the rail system, and the slim, close fit.  

I agree that Andrea is terrific.  Very pleasant and also eager to please.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have several Bobarra covers and I love them
All. I'm not using them but I would be if I hadn't
Gotten caught in the Oberon craze and loaned
Them out before fully accepting the Oberon does not work for
Me. Now I think they've been
Taken hostage. Personally I Love the Austen I have absolutely no issue with them and Andrea is a joy


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info folks. How heavy are they?? As heavy as the Oberons?? How is the comfort factor to hold the cover single handed??


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the Bobarra Austen cover for my K2 and it works well for me.  The cover folds back and I use one hand to hold it with no trouble at all.


----------

